# Happy 22nd birbday, Sunny!



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lookin' good, old man.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy birthday pops! He looks way younger though. He was probably hitting the gym on his early days for good 

Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

happy birthday sunny sunny looks so adorable and young


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*22 years*

Wow that's wonderful. Happy Birthday Sunny! He looks great!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy birthday big boy!!


----------



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow! 22! I guess I can't call Obi a big boy anymore... even though he likes it, he's only 2 and a half!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy birdday heartwings!


----------



## eddieparrot5 (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy bird day Sunny!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy birthday handsome! You look very young for your age, sir.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Happy hatchday, Sunny! You still look stunning. I guess the girls still turn around when they see you.


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

Can't bring myself to say happy birdday, so happy birthday Sunny!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy hatchday Sunny ! Still a cutie ! X x Teresa


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I agree that he doesn't look or act his age, although he does sleep more than my girls do (they're much younger than he is). I hope that means we'll have a bunch more years.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Hatch Day, hun! Hope yer Bird-Day was a good one! (oh who are we kidding. Of course it was!)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Happy Hatchday gorgeous Sunny! :bday:


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy hatch day Sunny!  x


----------

